# Over-Medication of the Elderly



## SeaBreeze (Sep 14, 2014)

And how too many prescription drugs lead to conditions like Alzheimer's Disease...http://healthimpactnews.com/2014/ov...study-links-prescription-drugs-to-alzheimers/


----------



## oldman (Sep 15, 2014)

Benzos have never been good for anyone. I know that some people need sleep aides and nerve pills, but these things are filled with dangerous chemicals. I have a friend here in the retirement community here in Florida where I come to from time to time and he has had severe cervical spine and nerve problems. His doctor has him on Diazepam (Valium) and Oxycodone (Oxycontin). The Diazepam is a muscle relaxer and the Oxy is for pain. When taken together, it is possible for them to be a lethal combination. Both are addictive. Many alcoholics take Benzos when drinking to put themselves into a narcotic stupor. What they don't realize is that they are slowing their heart rate and could actually stop their heart if over-dosed. 

As these people continue to use these over-prescribed medications, they find that they need more of the medicine to accomplish the same effect. Again, they do not realize that they are over-dosing by self-medicating and putting themselves at high risk for dying. These are very dangerous drugs (chemicals).  

If you are among the millions of people that have been prescribed these meds, please be aware. DO NOT take Benzos and Opiates together at the same time. If you are in need of these chemicals (and some folks are) please take them at least four hours apart. AND, as soon as you are able to do without them, QUIT. Both are very addictive. The rehabs are full of people that have been caught up in taking these drugs for too long a period of time and then could not get off of them. They are so addictive that here in Florida when you have an Rx filled for either type of narcotic, your name goes into a database and you are monitored as to how many scripts you are having filled. It is a real problem here in Florida.

They are so addictive that people that are on these drugs will doctor shop or go to hospital's ER to get more because they used up their script before the end of the month. Many have even turned to buying off of the street and via the internet. My 17 year-old Grandson was given Hydrocodone for pain in his shoulder from pitching baseball. I took them from him and gave him Tylenol and Alieve. I can't even begin to think what was on the Doctor's mind giving a 17 year-old narcotics. My Grandson did very well on the alternatives. I gave the Rx of Hydrocodone to his PCP when we went for a follow-up and he just shook his head and told me that I did the right thing. These opiates (opioids) are a huge problem here in the U.S. 

I am not speaking out of my hat about these chemicals. I took a summer program on Drug Intervention and Prevention at Penn State University several years ago because I wanted to counsel youths on drug use, both in the community and at different churches. I could write a book on this subject. 

Sorry for the rant, but this is something that I am very adamant about. Don't get me wrong, if you have severe pain from an operation or a torn muscle and need the relief that they provide OK, maybe you need to take a few pills. But, please get off of them as soon as you are able to. Don't get caught up of needing more and more. Millions do.


----------



## Rainee (Sep 15, 2014)

I went to doc today to get the results of my blood test I had 2 weeks ago and the medication is causing my 
problem with my joints aching.. so he is cutting down the dosage so hopefully it will make a bit of difference.. I sure hope so .. 
the pain is unbearable at times and I can`t walk too far either any more.. I am sure this medication was doing this and seems I am right . 
but wish it could be stopped altogether.. maybe I can get my blood pressure down by diet and exercise and then I won`t need to take any meds 
at all .. so yes lots of medications cause problems as you stated in your post there Seebreeze and Oldman.. thanks for sharing this info with us..


----------



## oldman (Sep 15, 2014)

Rainee said:


> I went to doc today to get the results of my blood test I had 2 weeks ago and the medication is causing my
> problem with my joints aching.. so he is cutting down the dosage so hopefully it will make a bit of difference.. I sure hope so ..
> the pain is unbearable at times and I can`t walk too far either any more.. I am sure this medication was doing this and seems I am right .
> but wish it could be stopped altogether.. maybe I can get my blood pressure down by diet and exercise and then I won`t need to take any meds
> at all .. so yes lots of medications cause problems as you stated in your post there Seebreeze and Oldman.. thanks for sharing this info with us..




Most drugs, not all, that metabolize in the liver will cause muscle and joint pain, for example; statins. Renal issues develop and then you have other problems to deal with. It's like I heard a doctor on TV say one time, "Sometimes taking a pill for a problem will cause more problems to develop and the patient may have been better off not taking the pill."


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 15, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> And how too many prescription drugs lead to conditions like Alzheimer's Disease...http://healthimpactnews.com/2014/ov...study-links-prescription-drugs-to-alzheimers/



Like Seabreeze, I feel it is alarming how many people will blindly take their doctors advice on drugs. Then too,  being on too much medication probably doesn't lend itself to giving you a clear head for reasoning things out for yourself. 
 It's sad what is happening.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 15, 2014)

My doctor has me on a BP med and cholesterol med. Had to change the BP med due to muscle aches. He changed the med and the dosage and I've been fine with it now. 
Wife and I are on diabetic meds. We both take Metformin, but I take Glipizide also. 
We have no problems with any of our prescription meds that we are taking now.


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 15, 2014)

Bonnie said:


> Like Seabreeze, I feel it is alarming how many people will blindly take their doctors advice on drugs. Then too,  being on too much medication probably doesn't lend itself to giving you a clear head for reasoning things out for yourself.
> It's sad what is happening.



Seniors in particular are susceptible to being a poor pro active patient because most came from an era if went to the doctor either they fixed you or they didn't. Also being a doctor gives them status and seniors  are less likely to question an authority type figure. Throw in greedy and/or aggressive doctors &  drug companies it is a recipe for disaster.

I still say the senior needs to work on fitness/exercise and nutrition which might help or slow things like mild depression or anxiety. If one feels like crap what are they going to tell the doctor. Then the doctor will respond-with a pill. And that's another problem, seniors came from an era where exercise was an option, not the tool or necessity it is now so it's much tougher for older patients and doctors not to jump right to a pill or procedure. I have senior family who refuses things like doctor recommended physical therapy and expects a pill or procedure to fix them for what ever.

I'm sure there's many patients that really really need those medications but many do not.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 15, 2014)

Problem is, not all seniors can do "fitness/exercise" depending on past surgeries or health in general. In fact, there are seniors that think "walking their little dog" is all the exercise they need. And, not all seniors want to be into fitness/exercise/nutrition as much as they should be. I know wife and I aren't, but that is choice as well as it would be other seniors choice. 

For those that love fitness/exercise/nutrition........go for it!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 15, 2014)

Here are some more natural ways to lower blood pressure, useful links in this thread...http://www.natmedtalk.com/showthread.php?t=24179  Also, I've heard for years that Lecithin is cholesterol's worst enemy, and it's sold in softgels and capsules in health food stores.


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 15, 2014)

ClassicRockr said:


> Problem is, not all seniors can do "fitness/exercise" depending on past surgeries or health in general. In fact, there are seniors that think "walking their little dog" is all the exercise they need. And, not all seniors want to be into fitness/exercise/nutrition as much as they should be. I know wife and I aren't, but that is choice as well as it would be other seniors choice.
> 
> For those that love fitness/exercise/nutrition........go for it!



There people that a much harder time working out but unless totally disabled I can't believe most can't find at least one activity. Or it simply has to be looked at as work to be done.  The local Y frequently fills their water aerobics class with seniors who put on water wings and floatation vest and they love it. On land they don't or can't do squat. I came off an injury this decade and I had to go to two workouts a day not because I love it but because I have to. I know seniors who had small strokes and the doctor told them ride a stationary bike 3 times a day for 15 to 20 minutes. When I see the progress disabled veterans make although younger I can't believe most cannot do some form of exercise. I'm not saying everyone must do an triathlete's workout but 20 minutes a day as part of a daily routine shouldn't be that hard to do. 

Just as scary as many seniors are the up and coming generation of obese Americans. If a 14 year old doesn't want to play or exercise now they are going to be that much harder to convince, treat and/or train for their own health in the future.


----------



## Twixie (Sep 15, 2014)

I get sick of ''health advice'' eat blueberries..don't eat blueberries..Pomegranates are good...No..don't eat them, they give you cancer!''

Eat the latest health supplements..berries gathered from a mountain top in Tibet!!

Drives you nuts!!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 15, 2014)

I really *DO* agree with you here, BUT there are seniors out there that simply don't want to exercise. I know some in our apt. complex, then I know others that do get "walking" exercise taking their dog out to potty. Now, where we get exercise is walking while shopping. A person can get a good 20 minute walk in by doing grocery shopping at Wal Mart or somewhere else. We do that. Still not enough, and we know that, but it's sure better than nothing at all. We haven't used it much this year, but we have the Wii Game that can get the old cardio-vascular system going pretty good. At one time, the Wii Game was highly popular in Senior Centers around America. Don't know how that is now. 

As far as the YMCA goes, we checked into that and it was not cheap per month. Even with Medicare, a person has to have a "supplement" type of insurance to go with Medicare. This "supplement" isn't cheap either. Got to have the "supplement", which some seniors can't afford. 

My BIL, at age 70, was eating right (health foods only), getting exercise riding his bicycle........and has wound up with heart problems and has gone thru 3 heart surgeries now. Anyone could think, "so, what has eating right and getting exercise done for him? He still wound up in the ER, hospital and surgeries."  



WhatInThe said:


> There people that a much harder time working out but unless totally disabled I can't believe most can't find at least one activity. Or it simply has to be looked at as work to be done.  The local Y frequently fills their water aerobics class with seniors who put on water wings and floatation vest and they love it. On land they don't or can't do squat. I came off an injury this decade and I had to go to two workouts a day not because I love it but because I have to. I know seniors who had small strokes and the doctor told them ride a stationary bike 3 times a day for 15 to 20 minutes. When I see the progress disabled veterans make although younger I can't believe most cannot do some form of exercise. I'm not saying everyone must do an triathlete's workout but 20 minutes a day as part of a daily routine shouldn't be that hard to do.
> 
> Just as scary as many seniors are the up and coming generation of obese Americans. If a 14 year old doesn't want to play or exercise now they are going to be that much harder to convince, treat and/or train for their own health in the future.


----------



## Twixie (Sep 15, 2014)

ClassicRockr said:


> I really *DO* agree with you here, BUT there are seniors out there that simply don't want to exercise. I know some in our apt. complex, then I know others that do get "walking" exercise taking their dog out to potty. Now, where we get exercise is walking while shopping. A person can get a good 20 minute walk in by doing grocery shopping at Wal Mart or somewhere else. We do that. Still not enough, and we know that, but it's sure better than nothing at all. We haven't used it much this year, but we have the Wii Game that can get the old cardio-vascular system going pretty good. At one time, the Wii Game was highly popular in Senior Centers around America. Don't know how that is now.
> 
> As far as the YMCA goes, we checked into that and it was not cheap per month. Even with Medicare, a person has to have a "supplement" type of insurance to go with Medicare. This "supplement" isn't cheap either. Got to have the "supplement", which some seniors can't afford.
> 
> My BIL, at age 70, was eating right (health foods only), getting exercise riding his bicycle........and has wound up with heart problems and has gone thru 3 heart surgeries now. Anyone could think, "so, what has eating right and getting exercise done for him? He still wound up in the ER, hospital and surgeries."



Yes..I was a very fit young woman..I speed skated for the Mohicans..rode horses..roller skated..and now I suffer with bad ankles..bad knees..and bad hips..which I will put down to my previous athletic life..


----------

